# Web  -    Google Maps

## admin

,   '         '. 
  ,      : http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&hl=ru...45662&t=h&z=15

----------


## 23q

Google Earth     ,  ...    ,--    ...          ...

----------


## Marisya

-  ,      , .      .

----------


## V00D00People

> Google Earth     ,  ...

   .         2007 .

----------


## 23q

!   ...      ,     !

----------


## AmoKK

.            -      .     .   .          .               =))          !

----------


## 23q

*  Google Maps  *   
    GeoEye-1      .    ,  ,       Google Maps.  
``   GeoEye-1  0,41   -   1,65   .          , ,      ,           0,5 .  
GeoEye    Google ,           .         (. .). 
    ,        ,  .         .

----------


## LAEN

. 
    /

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------

> ?  http://i.piccy.info/i9/354bfd1ca6a9c...tled_1_800.jpghttp://i.piccy.info/a3/2014-07-01-08...00x442-r/i.gif

     ?    ,

----------


## V00D00People

,   :   
            , .       "  ".
   ?            ,      ,  ? 
WTF???

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## V00D00People

>

----------


## Sky

*V00D00People*, https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3031966?hl=ru

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*, https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3031966?hl=ru

  , "   ,       "       :( 
   "     (  3D)."   ""...

----------


## Sky

> ""...

----------

?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

  ,     (  )....       ,     ... 
.. ,   -   ,      ,    -      .

----------

> ,     (  )....       ,     ...

   ,     .    " "       ,    : http://gyazo.com/1a1bbfb44f11c031943937fb2e99b092 
      (  : http://gyazo.com/d140d82748c4cc76a6df5f7a459364ce)

----------


## kobieta

> ?

     ?   ? 
   ""      (   ),     - http://i.gyazo.com/8d681bc6640e52c595bdd4e5ad5a64d8.png

----------


## V00D00People

> ?   ? 
>    ""      (   ),     - http://i.gyazo.com/8d681bc6640e52c595bdd4e5ad5a64d8.png

   ,  ?

----------

,  - ""

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  - ""

  !   
    Url    ?     ?

----------

